# Monday Madness, west coast,expires 8/24/201



## presley (Aug 22, 2014)

The Monday Madness list has a lot of high demand locations this week.  You can book any of these for .07/credit and it comes with free housekeeping.  

Introducing this week’s specials…

Go Coastal!
WorldMark Seaside, OR
WorldMark Gleneden, OR
WorldMark Depoe Bay, OR
WorldMark Schooner Landing, OR
WorldMark Long Beach, WA
WorldMark Mariner Village, WA
WorldMark Oceanside, CA
WorldMark San Diego - Balboa Park, CA
WorldMark San Diego - Inn at the Park, CA
WorldMark San Diego - Mission Valley, CA
Hit the beach with Monday Madness! This week's resorts put you at the heart of the sand, saltwater and seafood! Explore tide pools, watch for whales and enjoy fun for the whole family! To take advantage of this special offer book online by Sunday, August 24th.
Book your Monday Madness for only $.07 a credit


----------



## LLW (Aug 24, 2014)

The high demand areas seem to be on quite often nowadays. If you run out of credits, just wait till the resorts appear on Monday Madness. With free housekeeping, it's a good deal for most small owners.



presley said:


> The Monday Madness list has a lot of high demand locations this week.  You can book any of these for .07/credit and it comes with free housekeeping.
> 
> Introducing this week’s specials…
> 
> ...


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 24, 2014)

Plus it's not like it's a short booking window.  Monday Madness can be booked up to 11 months in advance.  That's out to July, 2015 for this week's deals.  Today's the last day for these resorts, a new list will appear tomorrow morning.


----------

